# My 4 lane track (first one) Welcome to C&D



## SFC_Allen (Aug 19, 2007)

First time and have this one up and running. Kids are driving me nuts (named after them) and sending the cars off the track left and right. Thanks goodness for the gutter graud i put up  I only have the 4 way split and international sets to pull track from

Sits on a 4x8 table, kinda ran out of space and track to run a good road course.

Real problem is on of the lanes has no power now, all 3 others i can run on just not the second one. Had all 4 going as a oval for a week until i got this done.

I plan to make a small pit road and put up sponser signs around by the gutter gaurd. 

Well it's a work in progress, need to find a better 4x8 layout that will work better. VR Earle


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

looks like fun!i just built my first 4 lane aswell,englenook raceways,on this forum.wish i had those turns,but i am using old tyco track...if the kids are flying off the track,tomy racemasters now offers a tri power pack to tone down the voltage for the kids.


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

*4-lane*

I agree, it does look good. I love the use of the gutter guard!!!!

As far as the dead lane goes, check the controller first, make sure it works on another lane, put a rubberband around the trigger to keep it on, then check for voltage on the rails, starting at the terminal section.... 
Good Luck with the kids!

T.A.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks great! Just keep playing with the layout until you find one you like.

Is Lane 2 dead all the way around? If it's live at the terminal track, but dead as you move around, it's probably a bad connection at a joint.

With my 4x8 layout and stock controllers, I had to reduce the voltage. I had a 13.8V, 15A power supply available, so I used that and it made everything easier to drive.

Have Fun!

Bob B.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

You built a great track, especially for magnetless or low downforce cars


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I think you made great use of a 4X8 area! Nice job!

Marty


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

looking at your layout again,you might like to expand your front straight,and put a tech section in the middle,where you have the new space.just a thought.kinda like what i did with mine.i like having at least one full length straight to let the cars come to speed,and with those big 15 and 18"curves ya got,you can carry the speed through the corners.just a suggestion,hope the kids are enjoying it.did the sets come with the dual terminal tracks and the tri power pack,as with the new release sets with the mega g cars?
it actually looks like you couls expand to a 12' length,and have enough track to fill it.it is really nice to have the added length,especially with the faster magnet cars.


----------



## SFC_Allen (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks guys.
Yes the lane is dead all around now, I thought it might be the controller but that worked fine on another lane. Guess i'll tear it apart to find the missing link somehow. I don't see another way around it.

I really like this layout to. I thought about the longer stretch also, but all the other lanes work just fine. Thanks again Earle


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I f you are only using two of those four terminal tracks, try using a different one for the lane two terminal track. If lane one is getting juice, and the controller checks out, the odds are it's the terminal section. It could be a bad connection at either rail.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*track*

hey a nice track layout looks good


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I f you are only using two of those four terminal tracks, try using a different one for the lane two terminal track. If lane one is getting juice, and the controller checks out, the odds are it's the terminal section. It could be a bad connection at either rail.


I'm with Joe - it must be a bad terminal track - swap it out first :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I really like it the layout the way it is. Looks really good for a 4x8.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm crazy about fitting in a long straight, too, but I think you have a stellar layout as it is. I hope you're having a real blast with it! Nice work!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Earle,

Consider using all four terminal tracks, with a wall wart and a controller hooked up to each one. Individual power for each lane. It can really help. No more power surge when a car deslots!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

When you have dead spots, just remove one piece of track (because if the track is complete and close, you can't find it easily), and try a car. The car will stopn on the dead spot


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks great, nice job!

Regarding your comment about lack of space for a good road course... If you give yourself an over/under in there somewhere I think you will find yourself with more track to run on.


----------



## SFC_Allen (Aug 19, 2007)

well played around with it some, got the track with the power going to it to run the car but then right after it cuts off. the other power pack is on the back side and i can get a few lanes to work back there, or maybe it's the front pack pushing power backwards( I don't understand all the power stuff  ).

Still working it, thanks for the comments /tips guys. VR Earle


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

SFC ,

I'll have to say that your layout is one of the BEST 4X8 layous I've seen . I'm very limited for space and check all the 4X8 and smaller layouts out .

Hope you get your glich fixed . Can't be very serious .

Gonzo


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Do you have a problem with the edge lanes in that the cars may fishtail a little and a rear tire goes off the edge? If you only race the magnet cars it may not be a problem. Do the kids get twitchy, wishing they could open it up a little more on a longer straight? Does one lane tend to win more than the others? My guess is that one of the middle lanes would be preferred.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Fast and smooth*



SFC_Allen said:


> to find a better 4x8 layout that will work better. VR Earle


You could take out some wiggle areas to give it a little faster speed. Just doodling here, you could have an elevationed section on that top turn, then you could have garages underneath the track, pit area, and a pit road next to the front straight. You could also have some banking to the other turns.Just thinking out loud...RM


----------



## SFC_Allen (Aug 19, 2007)

hilltop, didn't think of that..after i get the swing set up for the 2 brats i may have to try and run that design. 

I like the elevation idea, but just couldn't come up with anything. And the fact i'm limited to certian pieces right now.

Yes the 1 one working inside lane runs well but haven't raced all of them yet as the garage is 100 degrees this week 

Thanks again Earle


----------

